
Show HN: New platform reveals the Jamstack to non-developers - ohadpr
https://www.stackbit.com/blog/announcing-stackbit-studio/
======
ashiban
We on-boarded Stackbit.com to our Jamstack web site, and it's been a great
enabler for our non-technical folks - there's significantly less asks for
adding/updating content. great product

------
NimoR
I'm not a developer. But I know jamstack is the best way to build modern
website, and this makes it easy. I like the integration with Netlify as well.

------
liorgrossman
Watched the walkthrough and it looks sweet. What kind of static site
generators do you support under the hood?

~~~
ohadpr
Thanks, founder of Stackbit here. We currently support NextJS, Gatsby, Hugo
and Jekyll with many more coming soon (e.g. Eleventy). One of our goals is
being tech agnostic as we want to empower developers to pick the best tool for
the job.

------
ndumai
Welcome to the Jamstack, marketers :)

